# Accupuncture Points



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Albert said:


> ...I found this on a quick search:
> 
> http://www.acufinder.com/Acupuncture+Points...


Cool! Thanks for posting this, Albert. 

Susan


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Your very welcome!

Now if I could only find a good picture of the points with names attached, we would be in good shape!

Albert


----------



## TX Ashurst (May 31, 2005)

Try www.cram.com for a picture of accupuncture sites.
They have plastic coated reference cards of all sizes for students of medicine, anatomy, etc. I got their cards on accupuncture points, trigger points, and several others and I have found it useful, even though my chiropractor/accupuncturist uses points not on the card. The card has the "most common" points.
The 4X5 size run $3.00 each. 
The downside is that it took forever (almost) to get them to me.


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Tx!

Regards,
Albert


----------

